# (SW MN) AKC Black Lab Litter Hunt Test/Hunting SOLD



## Oneblackdawg (Apr 27, 2008)

Sire: Lloyd's Cash Call (Flap) MH QAA
AKC Reg: SR08184204
Flap passed the 2008 Master National and won an open qualifying in June of 2008 as well. He's a pheasant and waterfowl hunter who has proven his abilities in hunt tests and field trials. Along with his working abilities, Flap is a great companion/house dog with an "off switch". Flap weighs around 90 lbs.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

That should be a VERY nice litter there Bill. I'm a club member and train frequently with Dave and Flap. Flap is a very impressive dog. A handful of Flaps training was done by Tim Springer of Dynamic Retrievers.

Flap finished the Master National this past fall without a handle which is extremely impressive.

This would be an excellent litter looking at the outcross in those lines! Whether you're looking for a competitive dog or a great hunting and family dog, this would be what to look for.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:withstupid:

Talking with Springer this summer (pro trainer that has done a lot of work with flap) he had nothing but great things to say about Flap as an all around companion and retrieving machine. He said he would be a great dog to get a pup out of before any breeding was planned.

Id jump on this litter if I had the room/time/money.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Dave's a good guy, and a good HT judge, I've ran under him quite a few times. Seen Flap run once and was impressed.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

A little side note...Springer trained both of these pups. He took Tar to her SH last summer. He would be the one to talk to if anyone is interested in this litter. PM me and I can give you his number. Both very nice dogs, for sure. This is going to make some owners very happy. I have a pup out of Tar and can not say enough good things about her!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a pup with Springer right now who by the sound of it is doing awesome.

Wish I had more room because I really like this litter.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Chaws said:


> I have a pup with Springer right now who by the sound of it is doing awesome.
> 
> Wish I had more room because I really like this litter.


AHHHHH, Just kick the ol' lady out... :beer:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Fosse said:


> Chaws said:
> 
> 
> > I have a pup with Springer right now who by the sound of it is doing awesome.
> ...


HAHA, single here, 2 dogs already in the house and no outdoor kennels built at the moment.


----------



## Oneblackdawg (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive remarks about this litter.

Tar went to the vet today for an ultrasound. The vet said she's going to have between five and seven puppies.

I don't know if I will be taking any more deposits until after she whelps in early April.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Oneblackdawg (Apr 27, 2008)

Tar had 3 boys and 3 girls April 7th. All are black.

There is one female available


----------

